# Problem building pulseaudio



## mahashakti89 (Jan 2, 2014)

Hi,

I upgraded my ssytem to FreeBSD 10.0-RC3 three days ago. I rebuilt a lot of ports but now I have some trouble rebuilding pulseaudio. This is the whole thing with libiconv. I read  /usr/ports/UPDATING. I followed the recomm*e*ndation but I am getting following error*:*

```
CCLD   libpulse-browse.la
grep: /usr/local/lib/libiconv.la: No such file or directory
sed: /usr/local/lib/libiconv.la: No such file or directory
gnome-libtool: link: `/usr/local/lib/libiconv.la' is not a valid libtool archive
```

I sincerely do not understand what to do in order to get rid of the error.

Any help will be welcome.

mahashakti89


----------

